# Setting program DVR from Dish website?



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Have not been on site in a while and tried searching but did find info. Last night I noticed a feature to give your DVR a nickname and you could log into Dish and set your timer from your browser. I made a nickname and logged into the Dish site but don't see any info on how this works. Can someone please point me to where the directions are for this?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

William said:


> Have not been on site in a while and tried searching but did find info. Last night I noticed a feature to give your DVR a nickname and you could log into Dish and set your timer from your browser. I made a nickname and logged into the Dish site but don't see any info on how this works. Can someone please point me to where the directions are for this?


I don't think this feature has been implemented yet. I'm still using my Slingbox Pro to do this.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Called Dish and they had no idea what I was talking about and said there was no or shouldn't be an option on the receiver. Does anyone else have this option available?


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a feature they've been trying to bring online for awhle but I think they're having trouble.

You will be able to control your dvr schedule/timers from dishonline.com. They ran a beta months ago an there was even a tab on the site to control it (that didn't work).

it's coming though.

Here's the old page they linked to that still works but isn't linked
http://www.dishonline.com/mydvr.html

Here's the PDF with user instructions on how to do it.
http://www.dishonline.com/mydvr.pdf


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

William said:


> Called Dish and they had no idea what I was talking about and said there was no or shouldn't be an option on the receiver. Does anyone else have this option available?


The option's on my 722 and not on my 612. Didn't try it though as I have no need for it at this time and can't get to it on line anyway.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

FWIW, you can set your account number in dishonline.com now.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

mwsmith2 said:


> FWIW, you can set your account number in dishonline.com now.


Hmmm. Thanks, I'll check that out. I'm sure if they get this up and running I'll have to try screwing up my scheduling just out of curiousity.


----------



## epontius (Jul 19, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. Thanks, I'll check that out. I'm sure if they get this up and running I'll have to try screwing up my scheduling just out of curiousity.


There still doesn't seem to be an obvious way of scheduling programming via the DishOnline site. I set up a nickname on the 722, I signed up on DishOnline, punched in my account number, which it recognized and I confirmed....but there isn't anything related to scheduling or even anywhere with the nickname visible. This was a couple of days ago I set this up. Today I checked and it's still the same.
I also noticed a problem when trying to set up the nickname on the box. You could punch in a nickname and hit the button to activate...this seems to work...but as soon as the button is pressed it clears out the nickname field.
Doesn't seem real baked to me yet.
It looks like a cool feature. There have often been times when I've been away from home and wish there was a feature like this.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

> Doesn't seem real baked to me yet.


That's because it slipped out accidentally in this latest OTA update. We weren't supposed to see it yet.


----------



## swissy (Oct 26, 2007)

Two things:

On the index page of dishonline it says "coming soon" for the online scheduling.

Those little tool tips when your receiver is in standby has one that says "Schedule DVR events online..." or something to that effect.

I know it isn't working yet, but these two things give the best indication it may very well happen. At least it isn't just rumor and speculation any more.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

mwsmith2 said:


> That's because it slipped out accidentally in this latest OTA update. We weren't supposed to see it yet.


Is it an imminent feature or is it one of those got stuck in the mud ideas that will take nearly forever (the way USB storage did) or never happen?


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

They never delivered on the promised external device for the model 2000 receiver back in 1996.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

William said:


> Is it an imminent feature or is it one of those got stuck in the mud ideas that will take nearly forever (the way USB storage did) or never happen?


My guess is that's it's imminent. How imminent, I have no idea. :grin: I know they were involved in beta testing it a while back, and then it was pulled, with no further comment. Who knows, it may be ready to roll after the next update? Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## azcoronadog (Jul 11, 2005)

I just upgraded to a 722 and saw the nickname item and went to the website to check it out.
I have over 60 timers on my old 522, and was hoping I could do the programming with a keyboard instead of the remote.


I called Dish because I couldn't find the feature on the website either, and the tech I got had no idea what I was talking about.
I had her go to the DishOnline website FAQ and showed her where it is mentioned.

I love the service, but the technical and customer support is a joke.

This site and the other online forums are by far the best source of accurate information!


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

On the DishOnline site it now says "Coming Soon: Schedule Events from Your Receiver." Isn't this new and if so I take it as very optimistic?


----------



## quasi888 (Jan 15, 2008)

William said:


> On the DishOnline site it now says "Coming Soon: Schedule Events from Your Receiver." Isn't this new and if so I take it as very optimistic?


Definitely new. I was just checking DishOnline about a week ago specifically looking for a mention of online program scheduling, and didn't see anything. So this very prominently-placed announcement does give me hope.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm glad they are putting some work into the website. The last version was the biggest P.O.S. I'd ever known.

I don't trust them to get the online scheduling right given they've been struggling to get the basics of the site working properly.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Could someone please explain Dish Online to me. I can't find the Dish program guide anywhere. It has links to TV Guide but doesn't E* offer a guide like on the receiver that you can set to your program package so you can look ahead? Wouldn't this be necessary to implement the receiver's programing from the internet function? What is Dish Online about if it's not about programing?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

William said:


> What is Dish Online about if it's not about programing?


It's an enhanced feature...coming soon!:sure:


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

phrelin said:


> It's an enhanced feature...coming soon!:sure:


So E* doesn't offer an online program guide at this time but is working on one? Didn't they used too? It seems I remember seeing one in the past.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> So E* doesn't offer an online program guide at this time but is working on one? Didn't they used too? It seems I remember seeing one in the past.


E* does have an online program guide at http://www.dishnetwork.com/customerService/programmingGuides/

What Dish Online will be for is programming DVR events from a remote location, say when you're not at home.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

William said:


> So E* doesn't offer an online program guide at this time but is working on one? Didn't they used too? It seems I remember seeing one in the past.


Here.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Any word on when E* is implementing online programing (or have they)? I saw a add where D* is now offering it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Let's see DirecTV is already advertising it's online programming.

They are beta testing Direct2PC - allowing you to download programs to your PC.

Besides having a good DVR is Dish falling behind here also?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

bighoopla said:


> Can the ViP722 do this?


No. It was being developed for a while, but all old links were pulled and we've heard nothing about it in months.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It is reportedly ready and will be available in the very near future (Note: the word SOON is not used here).

Beta users report it is better than DirecTV's implementation.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> It is reportedly ready and will be available in the very near future (Note: the word SOON is not used here).
> 
> Beta users report it is better than DirecTV's implementation.


Yes, DirecTV's online DVR scheduling is quite primitive, interested to see how much better the new E* online DVR scheduling will be.


----------



## mercator1 (Sep 11, 2008)

The ill-fated ReplayTV boxes that competed with TV early on had that capability from day 1, and that was about 8 years ago.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> It is reportedly ready and will be available in the very near future (Note: the word SOON is not used here).
> 
> Beta users report it is better than DirecTV's implementation.


Sorry, but I use SOON all the time here and Mark used it a while back when referring to this exact feature. The funny thing about SOON is that it can be many things to many people. :grin:

In any case.. Glad to hear this feature has not dead and hopefully we will get a glimpse of it during the CES show.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

"Soon" is a great word for use here as long as everyone remembers this line in the Dictionary.com definition:


> 6. _Obsolete._ immediately; at once; forthwith.


Dish attempts to be "state of the art" so there is no chance that their use of "soon" would mean anything near the "obsolete" definition.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Where is it?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

MarcusInMD said:


> Where is it?


https://dish.sling.com/


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

azcoronadog said:


> I just upgraded to a 722 and saw the nickname item and went to the website to check it out.
> I have over 60 timers on my old 522, and was hoping I could do the programming with a keyboard instead of the remote.
> 
> I called Dish because I couldn't find the feature on the website either, and the tech I got had no idea what I was talking about.
> ...


To my knowledge they don't have access to the Web Updates nor do they have full registered access to the webiste the way you do.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow,
Thank you. Nice of Dish to advertise this


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

This works very well. Thank you.


----------

